# Java Nation



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Java Nation is a coffee shop in Beaverton Oregon consisting of The Nationals:

Jim & Shannon Rose

Ricky Sutton

Jessica Krebs

Tyree Pullen

Lucas Yoder

Megan Jablonski

Patrick O'shea

Ash Laidlaw

Seth Noles

Beaverton. The suburbs. Forever in the shadow of Portland. The land of hot bubbly milk, 4 oz. doubles, "venti" etc. Well, we say NO DAMMIT! THERE CAN BE GOOD COFFEE OUT HERE! WE DON'T HAVE TO EXPLAIN WHAT A MACCHIATO IS EVER AGAIN!

And that is the National Mission; to bring real coffee to&#8230;

More...


----------

